# 외워요



## ateters

I tried searching for '외워요' and came up with nothing. Does someone know what it means?


----------



## Superhero1

to learn in such a way that you can say it from memory, i.e. Memorise.


----------



## ateters

감사합니다 Superhero


----------



## rumistar

Hello, Ateters.  I'd like to let you know one thing.
The basic form of all the verbs and ***adjectives in Korean ends with the word "다"
So please remember this↑ , when you search for some Korean words 
외워요, the basic form is 외우다.
외워요 consists of 외우*+*어(다 changed to 어)*+*요
☞외워요 consists of the *stem* of the verb "외우다"*+*ending of a verb, which is 어미 in Korean*+*an auxiliary marker, 보조사 in Korean.
I don't know how to call 보조사 in English, because this concept doesn't exist in English, it is different to prepositions. So I just named it an auxiliary marker.
Speakers/writers use 요 at the end of the sentence, when they talk/write e-mail or something like that, 
to show their politeness, especially to the old, someone who you meet for the first time or someone like this.

As for adjectives in Korean ...
─This is different part as compared to English, we use adjectives like verbs. 
I mean, for example, 그녀는 아름답다. In this sentence, the sentence structure is subject(a pronoun)+an auxiliary marker, 보조사 in Korean+*an adjective*.
But, in English, I will put this Korean sentence into English. It would be this,  "She is beautiful". Now as you see, there is a "be" *verb* in the sentence.
I know this is somewhat tricky to some foreigners. In Korean, 관형사 performs similar function as adjectives do in English.
Last but not least, please note that adjectives in Korean also can modify nouns but they should change their forms!

I just want to let know this you and the other foreigners who will read this thread someday.


----------



## ateters

감사합니다 Rumistar


----------

